# Almost a year ago



## Kute Kitten (Apr 17, 2009)

Almost one year ago, my rabbits were just baby bunnies. They were born May 10. I got them on June 12. They have grown!






Frosting





Sandy
1 month pics.





Frosting and Sandy (current)


----------



## Thewife (Apr 17, 2009)

What a couple of cutees!

Do they live in a pen, instead of a cage?


----------



## Kute Kitten (Apr 17, 2009)

Yes, they do. Here is their pen. We added a hutch in place of that tub.


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 17, 2009)

those bunnies are so cute.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 17, 2009)

Here's a pic with the hutch.


----------



## Thewife (Apr 17, 2009)

I like that set up!
I bet the bunnies do too!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 18, 2009)

Adorable!


----------



## Kute Kitten (Apr 19, 2009)

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> Adorable!


The bunnies or the pen?


----------

